# درس في الالكترونيك للمبتدئين



## SQTSTE (2 يناير 2009)

السلام و عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
اقدم لكم اخواني المبتدئين في الالكترونيك هذا الدرس:31::31:
راجيا منكم الدعاء لاهل غزة لتخليصهم من العدو الصهيوني


----------



## سامي الجن (3 يناير 2009)

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) شكرا علي المشاركة


----------



## العاصفي (4 يناير 2009)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذه المشاركة الطيبة و نتمنى ان تكون مشاركاتك المقبلة باللغة العربية او باللغة الأنكليزية


----------



## saam (4 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المشاركة 
كان الله في عون اهل غزة .....والله شي يخجل - الدور العربي -


----------



## SQTSTE (5 يناير 2009)

اشكرك اخي العاصفي
في يخص اللغة . فلعلمك انا مغربي يعني اللغة الثانية هي اللغة الفرنسية
اعدك في المرة القادمة ان اغير اللغة


----------



## moneermhagb1 (22 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز جزاك الله خير


----------



## bobstream (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا أخي على الموضوع


----------



## moi12 (23 يناير 2009)

*شكرا أخي على الموضوع*


----------



## shkoo (24 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا اخى الكريم


----------



## ahwawi86 (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا أخي merci


----------



## فادي حداد (25 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا اخوي كفيت ووفيت


----------



## mam_one_said (14 يناير 2012)

نرجو من الله سبحانه وتعلى أن ينصر اخواننا فى فليسطين على الصهاينة الغاصبين.
​


----------



## ASHRAF100 (16 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------

